# 2001 Chevy Silverado Headlight issues



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

So I just picked up this truck last week and it's pretty clean and it came with a snoway plow. One of the issues with the truck is that when the headlights are on the passenger headlight is extremely dim. The previous owner mentioned this and said he tried all new bulbs to fix it with no luck. My guess is it's a bad ground or something to do with the plow wiring. I was just wondering if anyone has seen or experienced this before and could point me in the right direction before I go poking around with the multimeter.

Thanks


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Start with the ground and work from there, It is just the one light right ?


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

It's both the passenger side high beam and low beam. I pulled the passenger headlight assembly tonight and I think I see the problem. Whoever installed the snoway plow did a butcher job on the passenger side wiring, I wish I would have snapped a pic to show you guys but it definitely doesn't look right. So now I'm going to try and hunt down some schematics from snoway and figure this thing out.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Good ! Let us know how it go's,


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you cut the plow wiring from the factory wiring,,,and have enough left over....and see if that's your problem? Least might get your headlight back to bright again


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Look up basher he is a snoway man. He all so had a FB page its Basher and sons lots of info on his site. What plow is it? You can all so go sno-way.com and look at some stuff I have an older snoway plow its a 24D. Some plow info would help out


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

I believe it's a Predator 26?? I don't see any model #'s on the plow itself only serial #'s


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

That will work call your local snoway dealer and give them that and tell them you need the manuals for it. Or you can look it up on the there website. Pm basher and see if he can help out he my have a link for them so you can download them in a PDF file his website is Basher & Sons you can call his shop great people to work with.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok. Sounds good. I'm going to snap up some pics of the wiring *cough* hack job. When I get back from camping and see what you guys think as well as grab the manuals.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, so I finally had some time to get a better look at the headlight wiring and test with my multimeter. Here's some pictures of the wiring

These are of the passenger side

























And then here's the driver side









When I was poking around with the multimeter, I was able to get 11.6V out of the turn signal, and parking lamp on the passenger side but when I probed either the high beam or low beam I get less than a volt. The driver's side of course is rock solid at 12V. I'm still not sure if it's the plow wiring or the truck side headlight wiring causing my issue but what I find a little weird is that the passenger side truck wiring only has one socket for the headlamps as where the driver's side has one for the low beam and one for the high beam. Does anybody that is familiar with snoway wiring think that passenger side setup looks normal?

Also does anybody have the lighting wiring diagram for a 2001 Chevy Silverado??

Thanks for any help.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Pm Basher he can help he's a snoway dealer if I had that plow I would send you info mine is a lot older


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, I just PM'ed him.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK lower your picture resolution for easier viewing please.

You don't have a 26 at least not the wiring that would come with a 26 series. 

is the white wire that is suppose to be attached between the headlights connected?

I assume you have a single relay harness, just one relay with 8 terminals?

Give me the serial number off the a frame and I'll tell you what kind of plow it is.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry about the pic resolution. I'm used to forums that auto resize. I fixed them. As far as the white wire you speak of I do not believe so. I didn't see one when I had it apart. If you look at the second pic the wire coming out of that goes into the socket in picture 1. I'm going to go out and grab the serial number right now.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

There's a bunch of serial #'s so I took pics of them. Hope this helps


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like a 24 series.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

blazer2plower;1482163 said:


> Looks like a 24 series.


Close it's a MTD. Basically the 24 series black iron and lights with the new SM-01 hydraulics.

I'll get you links to manuals, etc tomorrow


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

basher;1482185 said:


> Close it's a MTD. Basically the 24 series black iron and lights with the new SM-01 hydraulics.
> 
> I'll get you links to manuals, etc tomorrow


Thanks for the help!

So I went out tonight when it was dark to check on my lights and since I was in there poking around my passenger side lights are bright again. Although I'm not out of the woods yet. My lights are now stuck on high beam and when I use the stalk to switch them to low beam the high beam indicator stays lit on the dash and the headlights turn off. :realmad: Gotta love electrical gremlins


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bizzo15;1482186 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> So I went out tonight when it was dark to check on my lights and since I was in there poking around my passenger side lights are bright again. Although I'm not out of the woods yet. My lights are now stuck on high beam and when I use the stalk to switch them to low beam the high beam indicator stays lit on the dash and the headlights turn off. :realmad: Gotta love electrical gremlins


OK well I guess the dim light is a grounding issue, the other problems are not gremlins  they're based on the wrong adapters and maybe wrong harness. More info later.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Manuals

Owners manual
http://www.snoway.com/service/Owner Manuals/97100727E.pdf

parts manual
http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100740f.pdf

light kit manual
http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100725d.pdf

The proper harness for your truck is a 99100197 harness. It should have a frame ground wire. http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100353d.pdf

The adaptor is a 99100411 http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100657b.pdf

Let me know if we can help. Faster responses though the email address.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Which email address?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bizzo15;1482260 said:


> Which email address?


The one in the sig. Snowtech at basherandson.com


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok it doesn't show up on the mobile site.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey basher did you get my email I sent a couple of days ago?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No Rocky I did not. Try again [email protected] or [email protected] basherandson.com


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok I resent it.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

What was the cause of your problem? I am having the same issue


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm stilling having the issue. I believe it's a bad wiring harness but don't have the money right now for a replacement one. If you figure it out before me please let me know!


----------

